
How-to for new dads. All the practical stuff no one tells you - ntang
http://blairreeves.me/2019/02/13/how-to-for-new-dads/
======
gus_massa
Also, babies sometimes cry a lot during the first 48hs. Really a lot. It's
(usually) only 48hs, but it feels like a thousand years. (Did you remember to
(try to) sleep well before the birth?)

[Here in Argentina] The nurses in the hospital know how to massage the baby's
belly so the gas escape an the bay stop crying. After some time traying to do
this yourself, ask the nurses for help, it's like magic. [I hope they don't
charge for this in USA.]

